# Just bought a rolled 2004 sentra



## 2 8 (Jan 2, 2005)

sup, I just picked up an 04 sentra with 2k miles on it. Its thoroughly rolled. 

still has good bags, motor, interior, trans...etc


what I am wondering is what parts are interchangable. As far as I know the year range is 2000-2004. Is the motor the same and tranny and most all parts?

I noticed the taillights changed in 04. 

any high demand parts I should know about?

[email protected]


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what model is it?


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

i want to see a picture of this car !


----------



## 2 8 (Jan 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> what model is it?


Not sure, I haven't picked it up yet. I know its not a spec-v or anything. 

Heres a pic..


----------



## timehawk (Jun 28, 2004)

looks like a 1.8s...........judging from the wheels(or hubcaps) and the headlights(whats left of them)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think it is a 1.8s also...i hope you got it cheap because it is going to be a BOATLOAD of cash to repair


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

I wouldn't fix that. You're asking that question because you're going to part it out right?


----------



## 2 8 (Jan 2, 2005)

timehawk said:


> looks like a 1.8s...........judging from the wheels(or hubcaps) and the headlights(whats left of them)


of course I'm not fixing it. Its going to be parted out and crushed. 

What models were offered? Is the 1.8s low or mid ?


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

2 8 said:


> of course I'm not fixing it. Its going to be parted out and *crushed*.
> 
> What models were offered? Is the 1.8s low or mid ?


Nooooooo!!!!! Even though that car is totaled, NO CAR SHOULD EVER BE CRUSHED, PERIOD. It's just sad to see them go like that....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

2 8 said:


> of course I'm not fixing it. Its going to be parted out and crushed.
> 
> What models were offered? Is the 1.8s low or mid ?


really depends on the options but it goes 1.8; 1.8S; SE-R; SE-R Spec V


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

ya know. . . by the looks of that car you have all fucked up there. . . i think parts from that will definitely fit an 05 sentra. . 

oh and i think there is a special edition model too for the 1.8engine or 2.5, i'm not sure
they make it seem like an SE-R on the outside but nothing like it on the inside.

oh and why are you going to be parting this car out? may i ask


----------



## 2 8 (Jan 2, 2005)

skatehard90 said:


> ya know. . . by the looks of that car you have all fucked up there. . . i think parts from that will definitely fit an 05 sentra. .
> 
> oh and i think there is a special edition model too for the 1.8engine or 2.5, i'm not sure
> they make it seem like an SE-R on the outside but nothing like it on the inside.
> ...



what else would I do with it? It has a lot of good parts on it. 

and to the guy that says the car shouldnt be crushed... what should happen to it? After i get all the good parts off it I'll sell it for metal and it'll be crushed.


what does the "s" stand for? I can see the 1.8S emblem on the rear pic. 

so 05 sentras aren't much different? i wonder if the airbags will fit.


----------

